

Ask HN: Are Google Hangouts and other VoIP providers a secure way to call? - benguild


======
IgorPartola
Define secure. The traffic seems encrypted from you to Google and from Google
to the other caller(s), but do you trust Google, your OS, etc.? FWIW, I
believe Google records the last few seconds of a hangout to let people report
abuse.

